# Favourite Scary Movie



## witchymand (31 Oct 2009)

Hi Folks,
I have just watched a really good scary movie called "PARANORMAL ACTIVITY" i thought it was excellent and the acting was very good it was filmed using hand held documentary style camera work which is popular now just wondering did any of you see it? and also while were on the subject of Scary movies whats your all time favourite?


----------



## ninsaga (31 Oct 2009)

I saw the Exorcist soon after it came out - it still freaks me out.

I find any movie with Hugh Grant also quite freaky!


----------



## baldyman27 (31 Oct 2009)

The Exorcist.


----------



## Caveat (31 Oct 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> The Exorcist.



Also, part 3 is quite scary.  Forget part 2 which was rubbish - part 3 was mid 90s with George C Scott and 'The Gemini Killer' in the cell, the old peoples homes etc?  Pretty freaky and loosely related to the original.


----------



## Rois (31 Oct 2009)

Has to the The Shining - Jack Nicholson was brilliant!


----------



## ninsaga (31 Oct 2009)

...just had a really horrible scary thought.... what if they did a remake of the Exorcist.....and it starred Hugh Grant!


----------



## RMCF (1 Nov 2009)

Has to be the original Hallowe'en.

Low budget, not just complete gore from start to finish like many of them, but very suspenseful and scary.

Quality. Best music in a horror film too.


----------



## witchymand (2 Nov 2009)

Have to agree with RMCF superb film Michael Myers what a guy? also the japanese horror movie JU-ON is excellent


----------



## truthseeker (2 Nov 2009)

Went to see a screening of original Nosferatu a few months back with live band playing contemporary version of the score and it was fabulously creepy.

My personal scary favourite is The Omen, the Windsor Safari Park scene still freaks me out. That and the flying monkeys in The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Complainer (2 Nov 2009)

truthseeker said:


> My personal scary favourite is The Omen, the Windsor Safari Park scene still freaks me out.


Omen 2 - The scene where the guy (Damien's cousin?) gets trapped under the ice during the hockey match, and is swept away by the current, but in sight of all the familly - chilling (pun intended).


----------



## Deiseblue (2 Nov 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Went to see a screening of original Nosferatu a few months back with live band playing contemporary version of the score and it was fabulously creepy.
> 
> My personal scary favourite is The Omen, the Windsor Safari Park scene still freaks me out. That and the flying monkeys in The Wizard of Oz.


Same here , went to see Nosferatu in Christchurch Cathedral in Waterford with an organist playing the original score , hugely enjoyable.
Really loved the Hammer Horror pictures as a kid , bought the box set recently in HMV at a knockdown price - still brilliant after all these years.


----------



## truthseeker (2 Nov 2009)

Complainer said:


> Omen 2 - The scene where the guy (Damien's cousin?) gets trapped under the ice during the hockey match, and is swept away by the current, but in sight of all the familly - chilling (pun intended).


 
Interesting what our various psyches perceive as scary.

I thought The Descent was horribly scary, the scene where the girl breaks her leg underground, Ive a horrible fear of leg injuries in awkward places (due to a couple of knee surgeries probably!!).


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Nov 2009)

[broken link removed]. And this time she's [broken link removed]... 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Markjbloggs (2 Nov 2009)

Susperia was my fav scare when it came out (the scene with the blind guy in the square as the dog attacked....) but saw it again recently, and it did not age very well.


----------



## Caveat (2 Nov 2009)

For actual scary _moments _as opposed to the movie as a whole, what about _Black Christmas_ (I think?!) 

The police phoning the babysitter to advise that they had traced the pervy/freaky calls and that she was not to panic and to slowly and calmly walk to the front door ...

...the calls were coming from inside the house 

A cliché probably by now but not then.  I still remember the delicious chill I felt at that moment!


----------



## Latrade (2 Nov 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Went to see a screening of original Nosferatu a few months back with live band playing contemporary version of the score and it was fabulously creepy.


 
At the IFI? Was there too, fantastic event, though the IFI generally is excellent.

As with Deiseblue, the Hammer films can be excellent. Very underrated and often thought of as camp, but some of them were genuinely excellent scary films.

Have also seen Paranormal Activity and despite my scepticism over the hype I enjoyed it, very well made, slow boiling film. 

Overall, I'd keep comming back to The Excorcist, that just nails everything for scary films, the shocks, the suspense and building tension.


----------



## truthseeker (2 Nov 2009)

Latrade said:


> At the IFI? Was there too, fantastic event, though the IFI generally is excellent.


 
Yes, thats where it was, I loved it.

I do love The Exorcist as well, very iconic scary scenes.

For me the best ones are the psychological scary movies as opposed to the gorey scary movies.

I like Cape Fear as well, more to do with how its directed.

Oh I loved Pans Labyrinth too.


----------



## Latrade (2 Nov 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Yes, thats where it was, I loved it.
> 
> I do love The Exorcist as well, very iconic scary scenes.
> 
> ...


 
Love the IFI's festivals, the vampire one was just perfect.

I think the problem with modern films is that they're essentially just pornographic gore. It's to make you cringe rather than scared.

I think a genuine iconic scary moment is the Pale Man in Pan's Labyrinth chasing Ofelia. But then I think del Torro is a genuine genius showing the connection between fairy tales and horror.

I also class Alien as Horror and not sci-fi. The Motion Detector scene is tense horror at its best.


----------



## truthseeker (2 Nov 2009)

Latrade said:


> But then I think del Torro is a genuine genius showing the connection between fairy tales and horror.


 
Totally agree - looking forward to the collaboration between him and Jackson on The Hobbit.


----------



## Kine (2 Nov 2009)

truthseeker said:


> I thought The Descent was horribly scary


 
+1 to that!


----------



## MrMan (2 Nov 2009)

Alien had its moments too and has stood the test of time pretty well.


----------



## Betsy Og (2 Nov 2009)

Wolf Creek is .... err... spine tingling (you'll get it if you saw the film). Should be compulsory viewing on the backpacker flight to Australia ;-) !!


----------



## ney001 (2 Nov 2009)

Have to say I would be hard pushed to find any movie scary nowadays.

Back in day the Exorcist was scary but I watched it recently and it was actually very scary!.  At the time I found Amityville and poltergeist quite scary as well. I find the horror/scary films nowadays start off quite well but always descend into a farce! I remember the start of jeepers creepers & it had potential but then became ridiculous, same with White Noise - could have been a very scary film but just lost it.  Films seem to rely on gore and blood now rather then genuine tension and creepiness.  



Top film of all time has to be the Shining - just found it so creepy!.  Also would rate Norman Bates and psycho.


----------



## Caveat (2 Nov 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> Wolf Creek is .... err... spine tingling (you'll get it if you saw the film). Should be compulsory viewing on the backpacker flight to Australia ;-) !!


 
Yeah, thought this was a good one.  A bit different too with the docu style realism acting during the first bit.  Their predicament was relatively believable also.


----------



## ney001 (2 Nov 2009)

Silence of the lambs of course!


This was pretty damn scary! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfZItov1BUo


----------



## Latrade (2 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> Silence of the lambs of course!
> 
> 
> This was pretty damn scary!
> ...



Apt that this was also your 666 post....


----------



## Yoltan (4 Nov 2009)

witchymand said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have just watched a really good scary movie called "PARANORMAL ACTIVITY" i thought it was excellent and the acting was very good it was filmed using hand held documentary style camera work which is popular now just wondering did any of you see it?


 
My niece watched it last week and told me it was excellent. Haven't seen it myself but the trailer looks pretty good.

Favourite horror movie is Halloween (original) followed very closely by Black Christmas (original)


----------



## Caveat (4 Nov 2009)

Yoltan said:


> Black Christmas (original)


 
That was the one I was talking about BTW.

Didn't know there had been a remake.


----------



## Latrade (5 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Didn't know there had been a remake.


 
Unfortunately there was in 2006. I think you can guess how it turns out.

I've often thought if I worked in Xtravision and knew someone had bought/rented Black Christmas or The Ring, would it be a good craic to ring them up in the middle of the night and say either "it's me Billy" or "Seven Days"?

I mean, you'd get the sack and everything, but it'd be worth it.


----------



## Pique318 (5 Nov 2009)

Latrade said:


> Unfortunately there was in 2006. I think you can guess how it turns out.
> 
> I've often thought if I worked in Xtravision and knew someone had bought/rented Black Christmas or The Ring, would it be a good craic to ring them up in the middle of the night and say either "it's me Billy" or "Seven Days"?
> 
> I mean, you'd get the sack and everything, but it'd be worth it.


Oh you're evil. I like it, but still....EVIL!


----------



## truthseeker (5 Nov 2009)

Latrade said:


> Unfortunately there was in 2006. I think you can guess how it turns out.
> 
> I've often thought if I worked in Xtravision and knew someone had bought/rented Black Christmas or The Ring, would it be a good craic to ring them up in the middle of the night and say either "it's me Billy" or "Seven Days"?
> 
> I mean, you'd get the sack and everything, but it'd be worth it.


 
LOL!!!

Do it from a public payphone, avoid the sacking


----------



## witchymand (6 Nov 2009)

hello freddie Here Hmmm Who's next from this lot.


----------



## Abbica (6 Nov 2009)

Eh, Jaws, duh ne, duh ne, duh ne, duhne, du nededah, chomp. Won't swim in the ocean since I saw it as a teenager, evertime I got in the water after it, all I would hear is that music, plus didn't help that my sister would swim under me and pull me down or chase me in the pool singing the theme tune. Can't choose family!


----------



## S.L.F (7 Nov 2009)

The creepiest one I saw as a kid (I really have to point out it was when I was a  kid) was this one

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Beast_with_Five_Fingers

*shudder*

but of course as I got older I saw the exorcist and that would be the best of all time thus far


----------



## woodbine (7 Nov 2009)

Yorky said:


> What about Salem's Lot especially this scene http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC5HZzjjI9Y
> 
> I remember watching this in my bedroom for a few minutes then running downstairs in two strides to my Dad, plucking up the courage to return to watch some more and then back down again and so on!
> 
> This series really terrified me.


 
i'd forgottten about *salem's lot*. (i wouldn't click on your link cos if it's the scene i think it is, i'd be scared.)

*wolf creek* is brilliant, i wasn't expecting it to be so good. 

*the descent* was scary too. the first time i watched it we were living in a rented house and my other half decided he was too tired so went to bed. (bedroom door was right off the sitting room where i was watching it) I was so scared! door to my immediate left, big old hot press thing to my right and a large window behind the tv, looking out over fields.


i was actually too frightened to move, so just sat there til it finished. 


those jerky, horrible creatures in *the grudge* and *the ring* kind of freaked me out. it was the way they moved. yeuch.

and there was one scene in *The grudge* where someone had climbed up into the roof, looked to the side and there was that face. oh my god...


i'm a total WUSS when it comes to horrors, but love them all the same.


edit: Dawn of the Dead remake just starting on Film4.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Yoltan (16 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> For actual scary _moments _as opposed to the movie as a whole, what about _Black Christmas_ (I think?!)
> 
> The police phoning the babysitter to advise that they had traced the pervy/freaky calls and that she was not to panic and to slowly and calmly walk to the front door ...
> 
> ...


 
Caveat have to correct you there. You're thinking of _When A Stranger Calls. _

_Black Christmas:_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysBKrRtBuag

Sorry but I'm a horror nerd!


----------



## ivuernis (16 Nov 2009)

This one is well sinister, it's Mark Twain's The Mysterious Stranger filmed in clay animation. Guaranteed to freak out adults and kids alike!


----------



## Caveat (16 Nov 2009)

Yoltan said:


> Caveat have to correct you there. You're thinking of _When A Stranger Calls. _
> 
> _Black Christmas:_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysBKrRtBuag
> 
> Sorry but I'm a horror nerd!


 
I beg to differ my friend.

It was indeed _Black Christmas_ I was thinking of - the detail that I got wrong was my reference to the babysitter - which may have led you to think of WASC.

From Wiki:

[broken link removed])

_"Jess gets another obscene phone call. After that, the police call her and tell her that the calls are coming from the inside of the house and to get out."_


----------

